# Solved: Tomb Raider 3 no music !!



## mazengd (Jun 21, 2007)

hello gamers !
i've installed tomb raider 3 from a collection cd, it works well, but there's no music, and musical sound effects,  , please can anybody help me on this  , what should i do ?!!
is there a way to download the music files , and make them play from my hard drive ?!


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

Hello T2

You can copy the audio files over to your hard drive.

Find the file CDAUDIO.WAD on the disk (in the audio subfolder) and copy it to the directory where the game was installed, usually C:/Program Files/Core Design/Tomb Raider III/audio.

If that doesn't work, you may need the patch from Eidos.

I seem to recall another possible solution for this, but I'll need to look around a bit for it.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

make sure that your sound is working with a different program too


----------



## mazengd (Jun 21, 2007)

thank you pals for taking time to answer my question.
by the way the "cdaudi.wad" is the only file in the audio directory, and it's only 7.34 mb !!
is this right ? I downloaded the patch, from eidos; Currently i'm looking for audio files on the internet. because eidos said that you must copy them to the audio folder. bye !


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

All the audio is accessed from the CDAUDIO.WAD file. You can copy this file from the installation disk to your hard drive.
Actually the purpose of this is have faster access to the file so the CD doesn't have to spin up, so I'm not so sure it will fix your problem.

I think you might have better luck using the Multi Patch developed by the folks at tombraiderchronicles.com. It's not official, but Eidos recommends it.

You can get it HERE
Be sure to choose the one named Tomb Raider Multi Patch (new) for XP/Vista. 
This should configure all aspects of the install properly.


----------



## mazengd (Jun 21, 2007)

thanks folks,

It seems that this cd I have is unofficial ! damn it  
anyway, II'll buy the standalone Tomb Raider 3 (I should've done that at the first time)  

thanks one more time for helping me


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

'unofficial'? lol


----------

